# Office 365 >  >  Move Office 365 from Old Laptop to New laptop

## claudiahacks

Hi ..

I purchased Toshiba, satellite. C840, there is some RAM issue, and toshiba tech says.. need to replace my laptop.
I have office 365 istalled in it.. and want to move my setting to new laotop..
Do i have option to store data in cloud.. or any other option.. so that all data will automatically move my new laptop.. with all subscription.
Please help by giving step-by-step method.. 

Caludia

----------

